# Anathema pattern assault tank



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I was trawling through the internet and found this gem for all you tread heads out there.

*Linkage*

Don't know if anyone posted it over here already. I found it on War Seer.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Pretty neat tank, though the side sponsoons don't make any sense


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Lovely model but Daafiejjxd is right. There is no room for a sponson gunner in the sponson. However i would use it. It is a well crafted model although the cast gw parts might cause an issue regarding sales.
Cool find piemaster.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

That has got to the the worst looking Tank I've ever seen...looks like some sort of manic jigsaw put together after way to many Hallucinogenics.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It looks cool.. but the more I look the more stupid I think it looks. I cant think of much reason not to just have a longer chasis - it needs the back wheel to maintain balance and yet this section is relatively fragile; take out a stantion or the back wheel and the tank is immobalised... it would also be a horrible weapons platform.

I would use it because of how cool it looks, but if I had something else that looked as different but also more like a workable tank I would take that instead.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

You could just have mechanical gun operating systems in the sponsoons I guess - or use children. I wouldn't put it past the officer of the IG to use tiny children. But I know what you guys mean though.

I know it looks feeble from the side, but I think it looks sweet from the front and has nasty heavy bolters on the back for good measure.

I just like it because its different. The thread I found it on is *here*. There are some pretty sweet tanks there and some bad ones too. At 400+ pages it takes a while to go through but I think it'll be worth it in the end (I've gone through about 30 pages so far).

ps shaantitus - did you upgrade your avatar armour? Lookin' more Khornate than usual.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

piemaster said:


> or use children. I wouldn't put it past the officer of the IG to use tiny children. But I know what you guys mean though.


Ratlings. Problem Solved.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

piemaster said:


> ps shaantitus - did you upgrade your avatar armour? Lookin' more Khornate than usual.


Found a color version of the same pic. Much better


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

it has guns pointing backwards too... interesting.


----------

